# Pics of Liquid effectiveness. ( Real pics, not off a website )



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

This was a pre-application. One of the pics ( Snowlane ). Lane on left was de-iced using liquid, the one on the right was untreated.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow very impressive! Thanks for sharing!:waving:


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*About pictures*

the one with the most snow by costco was a rocksalt application after the 2" snowfall. The other picture of black pavement is a pre app with liquid at 50 gallons acre. Then a post application of 50 gallons acre. based on snowfall, I used 40.00 in liquid product. To achieve what one ton of rock salt would have done. Salt is now 130/ton at local supplier. 90.00 savings per acre.


----------



## JLO (Nov 18, 2008)

what product did you use?
Great pictures.


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Calcium*

This a distilled mineral well brine. roughly 25% calcium. $0.45/Gallon Delivered


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Mean4x4;647619 said:


> the one with the most snow by costco was a rocksalt application after the 2" snowfall. The other picture of black pavement is a pre app with liquid at 50 gallons acre. Then a post application of 50 gallons acre. based on snowfall, I used 40.00 in liquid product. To achieve what one ton of rock salt would have done. Salt is now 130/ton at local supplier. 90.00 savings per acre.


Once again , THANK YOU for the information. With numbers like that and proven result I think I should be looking into a spray system.

With those cost and salt previously only being BTW $45.00 - $50.00 per ton I saw no reason to replace my salt trucks with treatment equipment. NOW, at $150.00 per ton before shipping it is time to seriously re-tool some equipment quickly.

So what product are you using?

Does is come in totes??

What kind of wetting systems are being used????? Pics??


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Ditto, I agree Evergreen. My salt is still under$70 a ton but it's not going to get any cheaper. What does a typical system consist of (gals) and how far will it go?


----------



## Snowgeek (Aug 22, 2008)

Mean4x4 - I sent you a pm


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow that stuff works great!


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

Just FYI to anyone reading these threads: I am not making miracle claims about liquid, I think so far it has worked out great, and hopefully continues to. I will say There are certian scenarios where it will not work. Ice storms & very wet snow or a rain to snow mix. I am just keeping everyone up to date on my results, and providing pictures with my results. I will continue to post results, both good and bad.


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

To answer some of your questions.
Investment into Product: 2 500 gallon spray tanks: http://www.icecontrolsprayers.com 11000.00
1 2500 gallon storage tank 1000.00
1 1100 gallon storage tank 550.00
2 trash pumps to refill tanks quickly 500.00
various hoses made to fill tanks ( good quality rubber hoses, with compressed fittings & couplings ) 250.00
So far this has been roughly 14000.00 to get up and running.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Mean4x4;647958 said:


> To answer some of your questions.
> Investment into Product: 2 500 gallon spray tanks: http://www.icecontrolsprayers.com 11000.00
> 1 2500 gallon storage tank 1000.00
> 1 1100 gallon storage tank 550.00
> ...


Thanks for the info. I hit that link and what 500 gal unit did you get that cost you $5,500.00 each??

First off I know better then runnig any gas engine anything in the winter and I get all my truck dual Alt.'s just so I can run all electric everything. They do offer a 500 Gal Electric unit for a list price of $2,195.00 plus about$1,390.00 in upgrades is about $3,600.00. each. Not bad but not $5,500.00 each.

Oh I see, this supplier is an ala cart also know as STICK IT IN YOUR ARSE type dealer, where you can buy this for $50.00 but it will do you no good unless you buy the additional $5,000 in options.

I might need to do some more research on suppliers.

But thanks for your time. and the info has help open my eyes.

Best, Ron G.


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

Mean4x4;647955 said:


> Just FYI to anyone reading these threads: I am not making miracle claims about liquid, I think so far it has worked out great, and hopefully continues to. I will say There are certian scenarios where it will not work. Ice storms & very wet snow or a rain to snow mix. I am just keeping everyone up to date on my results, and providing pictures with my results. I will continue to post results, both good and bad.


Awesome pics and great post. Thanks for that information.


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*sprayer*

its a 500 gallon honda gas engine, upgraded pump, 100 foot electric hose reel. turret boom, 3 lane in cab controller with psi adjustment & guage.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

am i following correctly...you used straight up liquid and no salt?


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*yes*

Yes, straight liquid. So far i've noticed the liquid drastically fails if the ground is already wet. Today we got a rain snow mix at 37 degrees, and tried to melt off an inch. We had no success, we ended up just plowing it around till it turned to water. People who used rock salt, had better luck. So It has its ups and downs, but in general, I am satisfied with the results, so far.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Im sure once you know what it can and cannot do you will be fine. Im using you as my learning curve ...........so keep up the posts!!!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Superior L & L;648876 said:


> Im sure once you know what it can and cannot do you will be fine. Im using you as my learning curve ...........so keep up the posts!!!


please


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

well good luck. i just bought a 5,00 fiberglass holding tank so one of these days ill get ambitious enough to patch the tank so it can hold additive. i'd like to try a 60-40 mix of salt to liquid additive such as salt brine or a calcium brine...


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

thats 5,000....my bad


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm only posting a comment so I stay updated on this. I would like to get away from the expensive ass rock salt all together.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

firelwn82;649496 said:


> I'm only posting a comment so I stay updated on this. I would like to get away from the expensive ass rock salt all together.


It can not be done, You will never beable to replace Rock Salt with all Liq.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Clapper is exactally right.
How and what type of liquids you use can reduce dry material usage, but will never eliminate it.
One of salt brine's down-falls, if pavement temp hit under 15 degrees, it starts to freeze......
By adding a liquid program where I work (muni.) we have reduced our dry material usage by at least 30%.....


----------



## mkozlu77 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Bulk liquid deicer in Chicago area?*

Where can I buy bulk liquid deicer in Chicago area?


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

mkozlu77;649616 said:


> Where can I buy bulk liquid deicer in Chicago area?


Well when you say BUY when do you mean??

Do you have a bin for storage of bulk salt so you can take semi loads???

How much salt are you going to use this season???

It is late to be asking for salt commitment I had to take commitment in AUG. 08 to be sure I would have product.

I can help you out depending on where you are located.

Ron G.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Clap is exactly correct, you will never solely replace rock salt with the current products out in the market. Take a look at the beginning of this thread and you can see the conditions that straight liquid does not work in. The key is finding a nice mixed percentage in which you do a quality job but keep your salt usage to a minimum.


----------



## turboguy (Sep 16, 2008)

mkozlu77;649616 said:


> Where can I buy bulk liquid deicer in Chicago area?


Here are some places you might try.

SNI Solutions, Geneseo IL (M) 888-840-5564 E-Mail

Ashland Chemical (D) Willow Springs IL 708-588-2903

Sicalco Ltd (D) Hinsdale IL 800-435-1919

Envirotech Central (M) Bloomington IL 309-661-1811E-Mail


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

Update: Recieved 3 inches of unwelcomed surprise snow at 5:30am. Didn't have time to " ANTI ICE" Plowed everything, and then "DE ICED" everything at 50 gpa. Worked very well. I was pleased with the results this morning. Note: Temps were 31-34 degrees depending on location. So it didn't take much to bring it to water. But it did make everything " safe " this morning and removed slick glaze from plowing with loaders and trucks.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

SnowMatt13;649580 said:


> Clapper is exactally right.
> How and what type of liquids you use can reduce dry material usage, but will never eliminate it.
> One of salt brine's down-falls, if pavement temp hit under 15 degrees, it starts to freeze......
> By adding a liquid program where I work (muni.) we have reduced our dry material usage by at least 30%.....





redman6565;649700 said:


> Clap is exactly correct, you will never solely replace rock salt with the current products out in the market. Take a look at the beginning of this thread and you can see the conditions that straight liquid does not work in. The key is finding a nice mixed percentage in which you do a quality job but keep your salt usage to a minimum.


Thanks guys! LOL With a Liq program you can cut back about 1/3 of your salt. I rember seeing a real good post on this not to long ago but itgot deleted


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

turboguy;649878 said:


> Here are some places you might try.
> 
> SNI Solutions, Geneseo IL (M) 888-840-5564 E-Mail
> 
> ...


Says the guy in PA???? :angry:

Funny thing, I have been in the Snow biz for 7 years in the chicago market and have NEVER hear nor know anyone that has done bulk business with any of these places listed.

How can you give maret advice when you do not do business in the market???

Let me know the next time you need to buy Mulch in PA and I have a great source.

Ron G.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

4evergreenlawns;650676 said:


> Says the guy in PA???? :angry:
> 
> Funny thing, I have been in the Snow biz for 7 years in the chicago market and have NEVER hear nor know anyone that has done bulk business with any of these places listed.
> 
> ...


He lives in PA, and I think its more than likely he is from Turbo Turf. From what I can tell he is listing places in Illinois for people that need this product in Illinois. Go onto his web site and he has a vendor list for about the half the country. By the way on a side note I just got 4500 gal of cal from "Sicalco Ltd (D) Hinsdale IL 800-435-1919" They are a great company to work with. Let me know if you need anything else Ron.

Hope your season is going well, - Eric


----------



## turboguy (Sep 16, 2008)

Ron, Thanks for your comments. Vaughn is correct about who I am and I actually do a lot of business in Illinois and all over the country and the world for that matter. 

My post was just to try to help someone and give some information that might help him. mkozlu77 asked where he could by liquids and the only answer he had received was where to buy salt. I do try to keep my lists of suppliers relevant but yes there may be some people who are not good sources but usually it is worth a phone call to find out. 

If I can help someone I am really happy to do that. For the most part Plowsite is a wonderful learning experience for me because you guys are out in the trenches working with equipment day and night and I really like to see what problems you run into, how you deal with it and what really works and doesn't work because I want to be able to give accurate information when I talk to someone and not tell them a lot of pie in the sky stuff that doesn't work in real life. This is a great site and you guys are all really helpful. Actually when I logged on this particular time it was to get Don Woods phone number to see about us being more involved here.

Actually I have no involment with any of the companies I listed as sources in Illinios other than to the best of my knowledge they all sell bulk de-icing chemicals.


----------



## jarabe1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Where did you get the distilled mineral well brine. roughly 25% calcium at $0.45/Gallon Delivered?
any name, phone number, website?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Well as the LIQUID discussion develops with some of it gettgin deleted I can say now most of you might see WHY I find it hard to make a supported business finding. 

With a price point from $0.14 to $4.80 a gallon and experts selling liquid that get their information from what they read and not what they personally experienced, and application rates that range from 40 GPA to 100GPA, how does one invest and risk there business when salt has not changed. I mean the price went up and not sure it will stay there forever, but it still works the same. 

I am not one of those guys that thinks "this is how is has always been so that is how is should be" type of guys BUT, I am also finding it hard to sort out what more and more seems be a snake oil rather than a reliable viable alternative. I can not find any common ground in what I am reading other than salt has increased by 300% from the supplier to us and now the supplier is tell me I should use this other product that has been around for years but just has never really caught on!!!!

Ron G.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Just for kicks I have talked to guys that use Magic and they say it is a mess to work with and leaves a sticky residue on everything. 

So my Q to NW is how much of the stuff a season do you use and can we see some picture of the trucks you use to spread with so we can see how NON-CORRODING it is.

Or JD can you offer and adivce when using Magic the price notwithstanding?? I have heard these claims of reducing salt by 50% but that to is based on the conditions and not a sure thing across the board right???? 

Again, I am just reading what is being posted and I would love to find a way to tell the salt supplers to take the 300% increase and eat their salt but I would have to have a proven replacement and I just do not see liquid performing uniformly from what is being reported.

Ron G.


----------



## SuperBlade (Aug 27, 2008)

snowmatt....we all know that salt will also freeze; so when you say brine will also start in a way, salt will also start to freeze.....to get a better understanding check this site out
http://mainegov-images.informe.org/mdot/transportation-research/pdf/Report0303.pdf

and here are some comparisons of other liquid de-icers
http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/partners/pns/pdf/slicknessrpt.pdf
http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/partners/pns/pdf/slicknessrpt.pdf


----------



## SuperBlade (Aug 27, 2008)

sorry the other comparison: http://www.dot.state.co.us/Publications/PDFFiles/deicers.pdf

read it or just check out graphs!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Mean4x4;647958 said:


> To answer some of your questions.
> Investment into Product: 2 500 gallon spray tanks: http://www.icecontrolsprayers.com 11000.00
> 1 2500 gallon storage tank 1000.00
> 1 1100 gallon storage tank 550.00
> ...


The tank/motor/reel setups on there look alot like the setups the fert/squirt guys use in my town. Espcially the hose real setup. Does anyone know if those units could be used for fert/chem applications in the summer? Or if current fert/chem setups could be used for de-icing in the winter?

They pretty much look the same, but not sure about pressures/adjustability or volume. The input cost becomes much more effective if it can be used year round.

That would be sweet if it could be used yr round. payup


----------



## SuperBlade (Aug 27, 2008)

2 storage tanks 1650gals a piece one bought used 200, other new 1400
2 275 gal tanks 60 a piece
2 3.5horse150gal/hr gas cent. pump 250each
nozzles, house, and adaptors, switch, gauges 100 each
2 control valves 100 each

about $2600..........................salt savings .........PRICELESS!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

4evergreenlawns;651424 said:


> Just for kicks I have talked to guys that use Magic and they say it is a mess to work with and leaves a sticky residue on everything.
> 
> So my Q to NW is how much of the stuff a season do you use and can we see some picture of the trucks you use to spread with so we can see how NON-CORRODING it is.
> 
> ...


Well its to bad that one thread didnt last there was good info in it


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

IMAGE;651489 said:


> The tank/motor/reel setups on there look alot like the setups the fert/squirt guys use in my town. Espcially the hose real setup. Does anyone know if those units could be used for fert/chem applications in the summer? Or if current fert/chem setups could be used for de-icing in the winter?
> 
> They pretty much look the same, but not sure about pressures/adjustability or volume. The input cost becomes much more effective if it can be used year round.
> 
> That would be sweet if it could be used yr round. payup


i personally keep all lawn and salt stuff seperate.... a little bit of the wrong chemical , could casue a reaction with other things...and kill your turf? JMO rinse t out really well if thats the case


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

IMAGE;651489 said:


> The tank/motor/reel setups on there look alot like the setups the fert/squirt guys use in my town. Espcially the hose real setup. Does anyone know if those units could be used for fert/chem applications in the summer? Or if current fert/chem setups could be used for de-icing in the winter?
> 
> They pretty much look the same, but not sure about pressures/adjustability or volume. The input cost becomes much more effective if it can be used year round.
> 
> That would be sweet if it could be used yr round. payup


I think I will be able to answer that after this season. I'm seriously thinking of trying it with mine...I have my Ride on sprayer for most apps in the summer and the tank sits most of the time..I figure if this works even if I can't use it in the summer its making more than it does in the summer...
Then again, If i'm taking the 3000 dollar risk...I'm not sure I will want to advertise the results until after I get a big pay back.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

stumper1620;651625 said:


> I think I will be able to answer that after this season. I'm seriously thinking of trying it with mine...I have my Ride on sprayer for most apps in the summer and the tank sits most of the time..I figure if this works even if I can't use it in the summer its making more than it does in the summer...
> Then again, If i'm taking the 3000 dollar risk...I'm not sure I will want to advertise the results until after I get a big pay back.


So what does that mean exactly.... you are risking $3000 and what are you expecting in return "get a big pay back" to share your experience????

Maybe I am just reading is wrong. Can you explain your meaning, please??

Ron G.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

4evergreenlawns;651634 said:


> So what does that mean exactly.... you are risking $3000 and what are you expecting in return "get a big pay back" to share your experience????
> 
> Maybe I am just reading is wrong. Can you explain your meaning, please??
> 
> Ron G.


Meaning if I try it and it don't work I will post that result right away...
If i try it and it works out ok, it would be nice to landd a few new accounts before letting all the guys near me know that they can do the same and go beat my bids...
after having a bid that came out exactly the same as another guy, and them using salt as the way to break the tie..I lost the bid by less than 5 bucks. liquid would have cut my estimate on salt enough to have won the bid.
It would have won if the bid form would have been a little clearer in what they wanted.
State bid.
I would post a link to the thread about it but it is not on a moose site. so, it would be removed right away and I really don't feel like starting my fire burning over it again right now by starting a thread on this site.. Maybe tomorrow after my anger fades a little.
I actually won the bid with my lower loader rate. But, they played some crap with the salt rate that I still can't understand.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. 

this site is about trading information. If trading information here was causing me to lose account I would not be here. There is more work out there than ANY OF US CAN EVER DO. I lose one bid and won another, that is how I look at it and that is how open market works. 

I am here to learn so I can make better business decisions. If someone here uses informtion I post to beat me out of a bid I amd sure there will be more work to be had. No different thatn someone I never met of not from this site winning low bid. Hey, I get work on low bid does that mean I am a bad owner??? We ALL get work on LOW BID. It is how the system works. 

We are all watching this post for the same reason. HOW DO I REDUCE MY COST SO I CAN MAKE MORE MONEY/GET MORE ACCOUNTS???? 

Ok, off the soap box. 

Ron G.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ok.....I said I didn't want to go into it but, I did 
I just started a thread of the BS bid.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70675
tomorrow I will post the details of how the boss man fudged up the numbers to make this work for the other guy.


----------



## turboguy (Sep 16, 2008)

IMAGE;651489 said:


> The tank/motor/reel setups on there look alot like the setups the fert/squirt guys use in my town. Espcially the hose real setup. Does anyone know if those units could be used for fert/chem applications in the summer? Or if current fert/chem setups could be used for de-icing in the winter?
> 
> They pretty much look the same, but not sure about pressures/adjustability or volume. The input cost becomes much more effective if it can be used year round.
> 
> That would be sweet if it could be used yr round. payup


Image, I think I can help with some information that may answer some of your questions.

As far as the mechanics of it. An electric unit won't work. Gas powered units most often either use a Banjo poly pump or an Ace or Hypro centrifugal pump. With Anti-Icing sprayers usually they come with a shorter hose, maybe 75 to 100 feet and a turf sprayer usually comes with 300 feet. Units with a Banjo pump won't have enough pressure to spray through 300 feet of hose and you usually need that to reach a back yard. The Ace and Hypro pumps do have enough pressure and would work fine from that standpoint.

You would need to do something about hose. Either add hose or change hose. Sprayer hose is lighter than the hose used on anti-icing sprayers but don't work as well when it is cold. You would need to change the gun although some anti-icing sprayers use a turf gun.

Turf Sprayers have the ability to adjust pressure and Anti-Icing sprayers have more limited ability on that but some do allow you to adjust the pressure. I don't really see that as much of a problem. You should have somewhere around 60 psi at the gun with an anti icing sprayer equipped with an Ace or Hypro pump and running through a few hundred feet of hose. That should work fine.

So, machine wise with extra hose and a different gun the machine part of things should be fine.

As far as chemical compatibility. From turf chemicals to Anti-Icing I don't see any problems with any chemicals except a herbicide. Flush your system well before you start anti-icing. If the last thing you sprayed was a herbicide run a neutralizing agent through it as well and even laundry soap will work as a neutralizing agent.

Going from Anti-Icing to Turf use, flush it out well. The small amount left won't hurt anything. The anti-icing spray you use on someones grass lined driveway will end up with more in the yard than a well cleaned out unit.

Personally if you want to do it I don't see any problems. The pumps like I talked about with Ace and Hypro were designed originally as a pump for chemical sprayers anyway and will work fine.

If there is anything I missed let me know and I will try and help.


----------



## G-rott (Aug 24, 2003)

SuperBlade;651504 said:


> 2 storage tanks 1650gals a piece one bought used 200, other new 1400
> 2 275 gal tanks 60 a piece
> 2 3.5horse150gal/hr gas cent. pump 250each
> nozzles, house, and adaptors, switch, gauges 100 each
> ...


This set up sound like what I'm trying to put together. Care to share your pressure regulating and recirculation parts list? I'm not much of a plumber, yet!

Garett


----------



## SuperBlade (Aug 27, 2008)

recirculation is done with the control valve(check out my album) when my switch is off the the motor is always running and is reciculating. then when i turn the switch on the flow is directed to my nozzles.

the pressure guage in my truck shows really what i already know. I marked the rpms on my motor (this controls the pressure) at slow/turtle/1000rpm i put out 40 gal a mile lane(anti-icer) then at 4000rpms med-fast/almost rabbit) i put out 100gal a mile lane. this was also figured during the summer when i filled the tank a couple of times. and timed to see how long it will take to empty at different rpm's and speed.


----------



## SuperBlade (Aug 27, 2008)

i am also going to spend the extra money on a digital flow meter


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

turboguy;651809 said:


> Image, I think I can help with some information that may answer some of your questions.
> 
> As far as the mechanics of it. An electric unit won't work. Gas powered units most often either use a Banjo poly pump or an Ace or Hypro centrifugal pump. With Anti-Icing sprayers usually they come with a shorter hose, maybe 75 to 100 feet and a turf sprayer usually comes with 300 feet. Units with a Banjo pump won't have enough pressure to spray through 300 feet of hose and you usually need that to reach a back yard. The Ace and Hypro pumps do have enough pressure and would work fine from that standpoint.
> 
> ...


Thank You Turboguy. I have copied your post to a file for future reference. Turf applications are not in my business plan until 2010, but I want to make sure I start out with a proper setup to be mulitfunctional. I will make a skid mounted self contained unit, and this setup might see some field use with boom arms also doing custom spraying. Again thanks for the info, it is very helpful.

-Image


----------



## wallnut09 (Dec 1, 2008)

can anyone give me some feed back on this system?






Im supposed to get a demo by the end of the week but i need some real user input

Thanks


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

wallnut09;657587 said:


> can anyone give me some feed back on this system?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much is that system?? I bet it is pretty hefty


----------



## Dhouse (Oct 10, 2007)

I want more pictures of this liquid in action.


----------



## jarabe1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mean4x4;647736 said:


> This a distilled mineral well brine. roughly 25% calcium. $0.45/Gallon Delivered


Any phone, brand or website of the product?


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

jarabe1;658008 said:


> Any phone, brand or website of the product?


Phone # at the end of the video.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

I sure wouldn't want that to be anything but a spray truck..Plowing with no rearward vision..
That tank is as big as the back window.
Cool system if they designed it with a tank thats full bed length, low profile, and all the pump system and hose reel mounted above the tank but, low enough to maintain vision.


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*plowing with tank*

Tank is large, and I am used to plowing in a dual tandem dump and a pickup with v box. But already decided, this unit is so easy to take in and out, that during a major storm, I'll pull it and put it back in when its time to deice


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

stumper1620;658653 said:


> I sure wouldn't want that to be anything but a spray truck..Plowing with no rearward vision..
> That tank is as big as the back window.
> Cool system if they designed it with a tank thats full bed length, low profile, and all the pump system and hose reel mounted above the tank but, low enough to maintain vision.


ummm, so how big do you think salt spreaders are?


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

elite1msmith;659140 said:


> ummm, so how big do you think salt spreaders are?


Yeah exactly, do you not carry salt in your truck? I use a half pallet everytime I go out. Just get use to not looking in your back window cause I can never see out mine. Side mirrors only.


----------



## wallnut09 (Dec 1, 2008)

Im scheduled for a demo on Friday, i will get a few pics than..

from what i have seen i like it!! 

because the tank is square and not round the visibility is uninterupted... the reverse light is a cool option and I can see how it could help... the strobe light omly comes on when you are spraying.. i can see that is kinda useless but would help if i accidentally hit it going down the road.. all the power is right at the bumper so if i have a breakdown i can slide it into another truck and not worry about the controls.. there is no instillation!! 

most of my accounts are more than 30 miles from my shop so i plan to put a few totes around my area so i can plow and drive with an empty tank, when I'm ready to spray its self filling so i dont need any additional pumps to carry around and i can fill up my other trucks and sidewalk sprayers anywhere at over 100 gallons per minute..

there are not any add ons either it comes with everything in the video... i like the idea of aluminum also.. no more rusty crap after a year.. and you can tow with the boom in the receiver so if I did ever need anymore than 300 gallons i can plug and spray from a trailer tank...

i am just hitting the tip of the iceberg.... call Dave at: 248-348-1630

I should have a few pics of the transfer station they are setting up for me also.. two 1500 gallon tanks and a 5.5 transfer pump with a fill nozzle both are valved so i can keep two different types of deicer... 

they dont do much advertising but I have to say that im really impressed so far.

i would still like to hear from anyone that has any experience with them or there sprayers..


----------



## brett.archer (Nov 2, 2008)

how do I make this brine? What kind of business' carry it? Help!


----------



## brett.archer (Nov 2, 2008)

Where do I get this brine? Can I make it?


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Confused*

After reading your article on the liquid app cost savings i cant really understand how u save money. For one thing how many of you actually charge a customer for a ton of salt and actually drop a ton of salt? if so how do u measure that ton being applied. my guess is as with everybody else, we dont. actually 99% will say they dropped a ton and charge for a ton but actually they use the rest for another location, so u get to places salted for the price of one. if you spend 110 ton for salt and use that ton for more than one location your making a lot of money, alot more than the initial investment for liquid. not to mention what happens when you need water to fill the tank and everything around town is frozen?? i would assume you need to park everything inside as well at a decent temp as to not freeze and crack the polly tank if the mix is to low? have you ever tried to haul 500 gallons in the back of your truck, well when it half full try to stop?? the water momentum will push your vehilce alot, and on ice roads i dont think that would be very safe. Anyways, not bashing you at all, just trying to look at all the angels here...good luck


----------



## L70 (Dec 6, 2007)

That's a good point travis, I am looking at doing this as only a pretreatment only. I am just scared of what could happen id something goes wrong. 
Does anyone know what happens if you over apply??? Other than throwing money away? Thanks


----------



## SuperBlade (Aug 27, 2008)

what happens when you over apply salt?...there is your answer.


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*transfer pump*

Harbor Freight sells a 2" trash pump for 240.00 It pumps 150 gallons per minute. Then we had hoses made for the pump & storage tank. The hoses were around 100.00 for a GOOD 20 ft rubber hose with compressed fittings. The 1100 gallon storage tank was 500.00 the 2500 gallon tank was 1100.00 I'd recommend that before I Pay anyone for any kind of set up.


----------



## turboguy (Sep 16, 2008)

traviswalker007;664634 said:


> not to mention what happens when you need water to fill the tank and everything around town is frozen??
> 
> i would assume you need to park everything inside as well at a decent temp as to not freeze and crack the polly tank if the mix is to low?
> 
> have you ever tried to haul 500 gallons in the back of your truck, well when it half full try to stop?? the water momentum will push your vehilce alot, and on ice roads i dont think that would be very safe.


Question 1 I doubt that you would normally be filling the tank with water. Usually you are filling it with the anti-icing material you are using.

Question 2 It would be almost impossible to crack the poly tank. It would need to be nearly full and to have a long enough of a cold spell to turn the entire contents into one big ice cube. I say that having built 10,000 machines over the years of one kind or another using poly tanks and having been a rep for a poly tank manufacturer a long, long time ago. I will agree keeping the unit inside is a good idea, particularly if the ambient temperatures are lower than the freezing point of the anti-icing materials being used but the danger is not the tank. It is the pump and the electric valves which are a lot more expensive anyway.

Question 3 I will agree that it can be a problem but baffle balls will go a long way to minimize that problem and they are not all that expensive.


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

Question 3 I will agree that it can be a problem but baffle balls will go a long way to minimize that problem and they are not all that expensive.[/QUOTE]

Baffle balls...I've not heard of them...but I can guess their use. Where can I get those? I bet you know, huh?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## turboguy (Sep 16, 2008)

Yep, I could tell you but the best thing might be to do an internet search. I know GVM sells some kind of a set up. It is not baffle balls but more baffle rings. 

For the baffle balls I have seen you do need to pack your tank full otherwise the baffle balls will just move with the liquid. The general forumla for baffle balls is .075 times your tank size. In other words a 300 gallon tank would take 22 and a 500 gallon tank would take 37. They displace about 1% of the liquid. You do need a tank with a 16" opening.


----------



## SuperBlade (Aug 27, 2008)

i know this may sound ghetto...but none of the tanks i own have baffles...cant afford baffle balls and i dont know if they would fit in my tank...but i remembered this trick an old concrete layer told me.....

so what i did was put cut up 2x4's in my tank....that really helped the water from moving back in forth.


----------



## turboguy (Sep 16, 2008)

Humm, Ghetto, well I wouldn't say that but you have me a little lost. You are putting them in loose? If you made some framework and put them in cross wise I could see it doing some good. Unless you are filling the tank so much they can't move I can't see it doing anything much. If you are filling the tank completely then you are going to displace an awful lot of material. I like the idea of the pvc pipe better and I can't say I really thought that was a really good idea. Baffle balls would probably set someone back about a buck a gallon even though that is not how you figure it. In otherwords someone with a 300 gallon unit would probably spend about $ 300 bucks for baffle balls. I guess if you are putting them in some home made unit that you have two hundred bucks in then it is expensive but if it keeps you from having a wreck then it is cheap.


----------



## SuperBlade (Aug 27, 2008)

i put them in loose....they float on top of the water.....if you haveacouple of extra 2x4 you could try it ......yea its kinda weird i guess...like i said its an old concrete workers trick...it really did help though.

you have to think the opening in the top of my tank is only 8 inches...so i really cant build a frame work...the tank did not come with baffles in it. the tank is a water tote.. the sprayer is homemade but i have a lot more than 200 dollars in it

all i am saying is that if you faced with little options or dont want to spend big money...try cutting some 2x4s and putting them in the tank.....i wouldnt recommend them if they didnt help


----------

